# Aftermarket stereo install / no steering wheel controls for original system?



## xWildxChildx (Oct 14, 2016)

It appears when you install an aftermarket dash kit to accept a double din on this car, it relies on the steering wheel controls to use the retained factory display system. However, I don't have any controls on my steering wheel. Anyone experience this?


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

This is my set up...


http://i1055.photobucket.com/albums/s502/robc972/44F9C4B0-1A6D-4718-8ACB-F8B5361740FA.jpg

%5BURL=http://s1055.photobucket.com/user/robc972/media/44F9C4B0-1A6D-4718-8ACB-F8B5361740FA.jpg.html%5D%5BIMG%5Dhttp://i1055.photobucket.com/albums/s502/robc972/44F9C4B0-1A6D-4718-8ACB-F8B5361740FA.jpg%5B/IMG%5D%5B/URL%5D


%5BURL=http://s1055.photobucket.com/user/robc972/media/BEC55241-CE43-4D65-8EB8-471DE965325C.jpg.html%5D%5BIMG%5Dhttp://i1055.photobucket.com/albums/s502/robc972/BEC55241-CE43-4D65-8EB8-471DE965325C.jpg%5B/IMG%5D%5B/URL%5D



And as you can see, the only thing wrong is the time and date. If you wanted to correct the time, you could always disconnect the battery negative cable and reconnect at midnight. (I've actually done that before believe it or not to "set" the time), otherwise it'll be like that. To be honest I still have the correct time on
the double din itself if time is seriuosly an issue. Outside of that, everything works as normal with acceptioj and the ability to access some type of setting menu that was so used to me I forgot what it even was. I think something to do with wether the headlamps flash while locking or how many times you have to press the lock button to up open all doors with the key fob. You can't access that menu anymore. So with all I've gained (back up camera, apple CarPlay like in the second generations, Bluetooth, and navigation and so on, I think the sacrifice was well worth it. Have had my stepup for over 2 years and love it! It was pretty neat being able to experience CarPlay way before the 2016s came out. But anyway, back to your question..

There is a steering wheel control kit available. I've never experimented with it but wanted to. It comes in the form of a stalk that goes onto the steering wheel. The thing is, I don't know if you still will be able to control the factory screen because I believe those controls are imbedded inside the factory radio which is removed. I think that stalk will just only be used to control the double din screen at that point, unless there is some interfacing that I'm not aware of..


----------

